# Cordless drill cases



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, we've had threads about tool pouches, tool totes, tool boxes, trucks & vans, what you carry in your pockets.......

How about one showing your cordless drill case, and what you have in it?



















1. DeWalt 16-pc Pilot Point bit set 
2. Masonry bits
3. 5/16", 1/4" and Philips bits
4. Misc. small bits (usually well used, so they're sacrificial)
5. Pieces of wire clothes hangers (used for probes)
6. Misc. small auger bits
7. Spare Philips tips
8. Lenox VB-2 and VB-11 step bits
9. Various bits, grinders, 5/16 non-magnetic bit, countersink
10. Worthless 2-in-1 bit I never use


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


It does not look like it ever gets used or did you just make it look clean with photoshop?:laughing:


Change some brands, add some scars, dirt and mine has pretty much the same stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> It does not look like it ever gets used or did you just make it look clean with photoshop?:laughing:
> 
> 
> Change some brands, add some scars, dirt and mine has pretty much the same stuff.


Both the drill and bit set are rather new. I got the drill in October, the bits at Thanksgiving.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Both the drill and bit set are rather new. I got the drill in October, the bits at Thanksgiving.


Correct me if I am wrong, but you sell your set every year on Ebay. That is the smartest thing going.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but you sell your set every year on Ebay. That is the smartest thing going.


I carry two cordlesses in the van. The one pictured here (my 'primary' set) and an old ('back-up') set. The old set is last year's primary set. 

This time next year, the cordless you see will become my back-up, and my current back-up will get sold.

New cordless every year: $200.
Sell old cordless on ebay: $100
Cost of a new cordless every year: $100
Knowing my cordless works: Priceless.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

unfortuntatly at the moment my "van" has become my drill case.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've thrown away my cases and just keep the drills hung on the back door of the van. Have a toolbox dedicated to drill bits, hole saws, tapcon sets, step bits, etc.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

chenley said:


> I've thrown away my cases and just keep the drills hung on the back door of the van. Have a toolbox dedicated to drill bits, hole saws, tapcon sets, step bits, etc.


 
Me too,
I keep the batteries and chargers in one bin and the drlls in another. Throw the case's away.
It takes theives longer to find a whole set.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> Me too,
> I keep the batteries and chargers in one bin drlls in another. Throw the case away.
> It takes theives longer to find a whole set.


Have a mechanical friend of mine who puts a couple of bricks in the case and leaves it in an alley off a busy street.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

chenley said:


> Have a mechanical friend of mine who puts a couple of bricks in the case and leaves it in an alley off a busy street.


I can picture some mad thieves, that's cool !


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Would a duffel bag be considered? Cause that's what I got.

besides the hitachi case i never use.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, we've had threads about tool pouches, tool totes, tool boxes, trucks & vans, what you carry in your pockets.......
> 
> How about one showing your cordless drill case, and what you have in it?
> 
> ...



Do those Makita drills hold up very well?
I have only used Dewalt.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Do those Makita drills hold up very well?
> I have only used Dewalt.


I think it is the best one I've had. Excellent balance compared to any other drill I've used or held. Torque might be slightly less than some others, but IMO that is usually time for a corded tool.
The impact driver is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

That's the same drill I have, I love it. It's small enough to fit in some pretty tight spots but powerful enough to do what I need. Plus you can't beat the 15 minute battery charge time.

My case looks about the same. Just swap the auger bits with paddle bits and add little more dirt and scuff marks to the drill (some of us work for a living :laughing


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine is very similar 'cept for two things. 

I have the "heavier duty" version with the metal housing and chuck and larger batteries and it is a hammer drill/impact combo. It has the blow molded case which is MUCH tougher. I have two other NiMh sets with the single layer plastic cases and they suck IMO. They crack and break way too easily. 

Also, I have moved from keeping a ton of bits and tips in the case with the drill. I only keep one or two that I am using right at the time and two bit extensions. All the tips and bits I keep in a Klein canvas bag.

Either way the Makita lithium is AWESOME!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> Me too,
> I keep the batteries and chargers in one bin and the drlls in another. Throw the case's away.
> It takes theives longer to find a whole set.


 I agree cases take up to much room. I put a piece of carpet on the shelves and a few small bins for drill bits, sawzaull blades and whatever else and im good to go. In a service van those cases take up valuable real estate...


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

All my cases are in the attic, unused.

BTW, what’s the SDS plus bit for, do you have an adapter?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Do those Makita drills hold up very well?
> I have only used Dewalt.


I dumped DeWalt this year because they still didnt' have LiOn batts when I went shopping. So I don't have a track record with Makitas yet.



Grimlock said:


> ....BTW, what’s the SDS plus bit for, do you have an adapter?


 An SDS bit will fit into a ½" chuck with no problems. I carry it in the case for the odd box or AC disco i need to hang on a brick wall.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

I have that same drill but I got mine as a combo with the impact driver this last Thanksgiving. So far LOVE IT!!! Light weight, holds up very well, and only takes 15 min to charge the battery. One problem I have is that they are the 1.5 Ah batteries instead of the 3.0 (which is easily fixed). The other is the case they came in. It looks like a lunch box and might as well be one. Soft covered box that holds everything kind of loose. Would love to find a hard case to store it all in instead. Anyone know of one I can find?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My cordless case rides right inside the side van door on the step. It's the first thing you would see as you open it. Right past that on the floor is my pouch.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have a Makita LiOn drill set, but I do have a Makita cordless. It's superior to DeWalt in every way. I also have a Makita impact gun and a mini impact gun as well. I won't buy another DeWalt cordless tool ever again after using a few Makita products now.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I don't have a Makita LiOn drill set, but I do have a Makita cordless. It's superior to DeWalt in every way. I also have a Makita impact gun and a mini impact gun as well. I won't buy another DeWalt cordless tool ever again after using a few Makita products now.


 
Agreed, Dewalt is made by the same people that product the Black N Junker products, that’s Dewalts origin, a spinoff of Black n Decker. I like a couple of their corded tools but cordless is out of the question for me.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

​


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OK, we've had threads about tool pouches, tool totes, tool boxes, trucks & vans, what you carry in your pockets.......
> 
> How about one showing your cordless drill case, and what you have in it?
> 
> ...






My case looks the same I have the same drill and the matching impact.
I have found that the bosh or Milwaukee drill bit cases fit much better because they are thinner.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a DirecTV installer show me a neat trick. He asked to plug in his battery charger and of course I said fine. He took his van keys and clipped them on the power cord with a carbineer. He said he has never left a charger at a house since he started doing that.


----------

